# Killer Fudge: ”The Best on the Planet Earth”



## redheelerdog

*Killer Fudge: ”The Best on the Planet Earth”*

3 cups white sugar
3/4 cup margarine
2/3 cup evaporated milk
1 (12 ounce) package semisweet chocolate chips

1 (7 ounce) jar marshmallow creme
1 cup chopped walnuts or no walnuts (which ever you prefer)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
*Directions*

Grease a 9x13-inch pan.
Mix sugar, margarine, and evaporated milk in a large, heavy saucepan over medium heat, stirring to dissolve sugar. Bring mixture to a full boil for 5 minutes, stirring constantly.
Remove from heat and stir in chocolate chips until melted and thoroughly combined. Beat in marshmallow creme, walnuts, and vanilla extract. Transfer fudge to the prepared pan and let cool before cutting into squares.
*Behold: The Best Fudge on Plant Earth... (No Nuts)*













Fudge1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 23, 2015


















Fudge2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 23, 2015


















Fudge3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 23, 2015


----------



## b-one

Looks great,when are the samples shipping?


----------



## foamheart

I was just earlier looking thru Momma's recipe files looking for a good fudge to make. This one looking great, so I'll make it tonight.


----------



## redheelerdog

Foamheart said:


> I was just earlier looking thru Momma's recipe files looking for a good fudge to make. This one looking great, so I'll make it tonight.


OK Kevin! - You will love it. One thing I do is cut and put into tins soon after the fudge sets up so it does't get a change to get crumbly or dry.

Bring the margarine, milk and sugar to 234F on a thermometer, and it will be quite possibly the second batch of: "The best fudge on planet earth."

Have fun!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

This looks great, will definatly have to give er a go !  Thanks for sharing the recipe !


----------



## redheelerdog

b-one said:


> Looks great,when are the samples shipping?





Foamheart said:


> I was just earlier looking thru Momma's recipe files looking for a good fudge to make. This one looking great, so I'll make it tonight.





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> This looks great, will definatly have to give er a go ! Thanks for sharing the recipe !


Thanks guys - You wouldn't believe the sugar high this stuff brings, LOL!

Merry Christmas and Happy new year.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Looks good and I like an easy recipe...JJ


----------



## bluewhisper

There are versions of fudge with different kinds of hot pepper - it plugs into the chocolate flavor.


----------



## driedstick

RHD That looks great!!! I am so glad my wife is not on this forum LOL I will be saving this one for a surprise for her some day 

DS


----------



## one eyed jack

A new fudge recipe makes it a good day.  Thanks RHD.


----------



## travisty

Looks great! Now lets try cold smoking some of it!


----------



## redheelerdog

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good and I like an easy recipe...JJ


Thanks JJ - It really is a great and easy recipe.


BlueWhisper said:


> There are versions of fudge with different kinds of hot pepper - it plugs into the chocolate flavor.


Wow, I have never tried that, I'm up for anything once. At my work every week the get doughnuts, there is always one with maple and bacon bits.


driedstick said:


> RHD That looks great!!! I am so glad my wife is not on this forum LOL I will be saving this one for a surprise for her some day
> 
> DS


Sounds like a great gift DS


One eyed Jack said:


> A new fudge recipe makes it a good day.  Thanks RHD.


Thanks One eye, give it a try, you'll love it.


Travisty said:


> Looks great! Now lets try cold smoking some of it!


Oooo, sounds crazy... might just try it!


----------



## noboundaries

Now that looks YUMMY!  Gonna have to give it a try.


----------



## foamheart

Great Fudge! OK, I took it to softball stage, and I poured about 1/2 a bag of "Heath Toffee Brittle" in the bottom of the pan before adding the fudge. So when I cut it, the bottom looks like the top. I use a piece of parchment in the 9 x 13 so after a quit cool/set you can just pick up the slab and its really easy to cut.

Thank you Redhealerdog!

Edit:: It didn't even last till the bonfires tonight....LOL


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great, Redheeler!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love fudge!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I used to make some pretty similar, that I got the Recipe from the label on the Marshmallow Creme Jar. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for Sharing!

Bear


----------



## redheelerdog

Foamheart said:


> Great Fudge! OK, I took it to softball stage, and I poured about 1/2 a bag of "Heath Toffee Brittle" in the bottom of the pan before adding the fudge. So when I cut it, the bottom looks like the top. I use a piece of parchment in the 9 x 13 so after a quit cool/set you can just pick up the slab and its really easy to cut.
> 
> Thank you Redhealerdog!
> 
> Edit:: It didn't even last till the bonfires tonight....LOL


Thanks Kevin - Doesn't last long does it? LOL


Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Redheeler!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love fudge!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to make some pretty similar, that I got the Recipe from the label on the Marshmallow Creme Jar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for Sharing!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear - I got this recipe from my dear ol mom! It is really great and we make it every holiday.


----------



## redheelerdog

Here's 2016 Killer Fudge batch

... and it is good













Fudge 1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 23, 2016


----------



## BGKYSmoker

That fudge looks great

But

My BCM meter just slapped me.


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Great John.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And I know it's good---Best I ever had too.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like Kraft got the recipe from Grandma too. I used to use this recipe from the back of a "Kraft" Marshmallow Jar about 40 years ago.

Here's theirs---Look familiar?

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/fantasy-fudge-51833.aspx

Bear


----------



## foamheart

Bearcarver said:


> I used to use this recipe from the back of a "Kraft" Marshmallow Jar about 40 years ago.
> 
> Bear


OMG, you're an old fart!  LOL


----------



## redheelerdog

My mom sold Kraft the recipe 40+ yrs ago and that is how they got it.

Now they use it on all their MMC jars.


----------



## Bearcarver

redheelerdog said:


> My mom sold Kraft the recipe 40+ yrs ago and that is how they got it.
> 
> Now they use it on all their MMC jars.


Makes Sense to me! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## disco

Ah fudge, that looks great, Red!

Disco


----------



## GaryHibbert

Love fudge.  Your recipe not only looks great it looks easy too.  Just what I'm looking for.

I'll be trying this one over the Christmas break.

Gary


----------



## devildog89

This is a must try, there can never be enough fudge in the house


----------



## redheelerdog

The only thing I can add is to cut the fudge squares when it is still slightly warm.

If you wait until it is completely cool or cold you might have some crumbly issues.

But, the crumbles are edible too.


----------



## Bearcarver

redheelerdog said:


> The only thing I can add is to cut the fudge squares when it is still slightly warm.
> 
> If you wait until it is completely cool or cold you might have some crumbly issues.
> 
> But, the crumbles are edible too.


Exactly---I used to cut most of the way through while it's still a little warm. Made it real easy for later.

Great Tip !!

Bear


----------



## 88rxna

Doing this tonight with the kids! So I take the sugar, margarine and milk to 234 right?


----------

